# Desert Island Disc



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well sort of









Do you have a single or album,you would never be without?A piece of music that if your music collection was lost or destroyed you would replace first?

For me it would have to be the Sex Pistols "Never mind the Boll*cks"I grew up with this album and have had it in many different formats.I think it is as fresh as it was when released.







Superb album IMO.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm obviously a child of my generation - but for me it would have to be:

Stone Roses by the Stone Roses.
















Just a fantastic album. It came 24th in the C4 poll this year - and 1st in the Observer poll last year.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stone Roses







Class









Loos like we are the only music lovers here today Jules


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Michael Nyman CD 'Piano Concerto and MGV (Musique Ã Grande Vitesse)' - Liverpool Philharmonic on Argo.









It's all you'll ever need (except maybe Ishtak Perlman's 'A la Carte' , Previn's version of 'Rhapsody in Blue' or the Beach Boys 'Pet Sounds').


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Arthur Askey doing the Bee song


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Griff said:


> Arthur Askey doing the Bee song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that on 'The Best of Arthur Askey' - humour from the days 'before the world turned lax & sour'.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff said:


> Arthur Askey doing the Bee song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a contrast to my choice







Before my time though


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Bob Dylan - "More Greatest Hits" .... the 2nd one









Close 2nd if re-actionary music was not allowed on this island .... The Rosenberg Trio - Live at the NorthSea, Django style gypsy guitar jazz at its finest ... untouchable


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

"Kind of Blue" - Sony Japan CD.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nalu said:


> "Kind of Blue" - Sony Japan CD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect album


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Motorhead 'Boneshaker' 25th anniversary concert.

Would love to go to their 30th this year. Lot of hassle travelling to London & finding accommodation though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Last Train to Lhasa" by Banco de Gaia

An obscure choice I know and I do have many more well known albums including Miles Davis` `Kind Of Blue`actually I`ve got 3 copiesof it for my car, bedroom and lounge









However after a stressful shift at work this album and in particular a @32minute track called `Kincajou`really helps me relax so much so I, using some careful fading in and out, made up a 80 minute CD of this track alone


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love _Never Mind the Bollocks_. A great album and one of my favourites - but it's not a patch on _London Calling_ by The Clash







That would be my Desert Island Disc I think.

Second and third places would be between Sgt. Pepper's (Beatles) and Electric Ladyland (Jimi Hendrix). I'd sneak _2112_ by Rush in there as well


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I love _Never Mind the Bollocks_. A great album and one of my favourites - but it's not a patch on _London Calling_ by The Clash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich,I like the Clash and London Calling is a superb album,I just prefer the Pistols


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it would have to be Led Zep IV or Pink Floyd Wish you were here.

probably not because they are my favorite but i don't think i'd ever tire of either


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

AlexR said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I love _Never Mind the Bollocks_. A great album and one of my favourites - but it's not a patch on _London Calling_ by The ClashÂ
> ...


I have the same dilemma with their two movies. _Rude Boy_ vs. _The Great Rock'n'Roll Swindle_. I'd hate to have to choose between these two


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Spem in Alium by Thomas Tallis .... especially the 1960's recording by Kings College Choir. IMO the finest single piece of music ever written.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Spem in Alium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's strange...


----------

